# Pickling Jalapeno Peppers



## McIII (Jun 20, 2007)

I really don't know where to put this, so I figured one of you would know. My jalapeno's are doing really well, and I can only eat just so many fresh japalenos. Therefor, I want to start pickling some of them. I have gone on the internet, but I get confused as to what a "Hot Bath" etc. is. Could someone please tell me in simple terma how to accomplish this feat for some good pickled jalapenos. As much detail as you care to type would be greatly appreciated. I feel stupid, but I just haven't done it before. You could post it, or send me an individual E-Mail. Thank you so much.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Please post it!


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

2 lbs fresh jalapenos, washed,and stems removed

2 cups vinegar

2 cups water

1/2 cup olive oil

2 teaspoons salt

2 teaspoons pickling spices



1. Pack peppers into clean, sterilized jars, leaving a few inches at the top.

2. Bring vinegar, water, oil, salt, and pickling spice to a boil in a saucepan over medium heat, stirring to dissolve salt.

3. Pour boiling sauce over peppers, leaving at least 1/2" headspace at the top of each jar.

4. Place caps on, and screw on lids, but do not tighten.

5. Process in boiling water bath for 20 minutes.

6. Tighten bands when cool, but don't over tighten.

7. Check jars seals before storing, any that don't seal, refrigerate promptly.

8. Age several weeks before using.


----------



## JPO (Oct 15, 2005)

w_r_ranch said:


> 2 lbs fresh jalapenos, washed,and stems removed
> 
> 2 cups vinegar
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## McIII (Jun 20, 2007)

*Jalapenos*

When you say "process in boiling water bath for twenty minutes", are you just talking about placing the jars in a pot of boiling water (of course not over the tops of the jars)? And when you say tighten the lids when cool, are you saying to let them cool all the way, or just where you can handle them? I was told by someone else to tighten the lids while still hot so the jar can pull a vacuum as it cooled. Truthfully, I am trying to understand. Thanks for the help.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Just take it step by step...

1) Have all your equipment ready to use - Wash jars and lids with hot, soapy water. Thoroughly rinse and air dry. Check glass jar rims for even minute chips or cracks as these will not seal. Rinse new caps with hot water before using them.

2) Prepare the food. Fruit and vegetables should be washed, peeled and prepared according to your recipe.

3) Pack prepared food into hot jars, leaving a head space....usually 1/2" to 1" below the top of the jar rim or the amount stated in the recipe you followed.

4) Carefully run a wooden or other non-metallic spatula or knife down through the ingredients to release any trapped air bubbles.

5) Wipe the jar rims with a clean, damp cloth to remove all traces of food on the rims.

6) Place a cap on each jar, making sure it's centered and seated with the rubber edge directly over the rim.

7) Screw the lid band onto the jar, but do not over tighten.

8) Fill the canner or stock pot with hot water, the amount depends on the size of the jars you are using.

9) Place the jars on the rack in the canner or stock pot, adding more water if necessary.

10) Cover with lid and bring the water to a full rolling boil. Continue to boil for the time stated in your recipe. A rough guide is about 5 to 10 minutes for pickles, 10 minutes for jam, about 20 to 30 minutes for fruit, fruit pie fillings, and applesauce, and 30 to 45 minutes or more for tomatoes. (Begin timing after the water begins to boil.)

11) Turn off heat & carefully lift the lid away from you to prevent burning by steam. Using a jar tongs, remove jars from water. Place jars on a dish towel or absorbent mat. Allow to cool several hours or overnight.

12) Check seals. Lids should be lowered in the middle and not move up or down when you lightly press or tap them. Remove bands wash them and dry them thoroughly. Some sources suggest taking them off for storage, I prefer to store them with the bands in place. 

13) Label and date the jars, then store them in a dark, cool, dry area, where there's no danger of freezing.


----------



## Tate (Aug 25, 2005)

Walmart sells some canning supplies. I recommend buying the canning funnel. It makes adding the food to the jars much easier and keeps the rims cleaner. It comes in a little kit with a tool to push food down into the jars and a magnet to remove lids from hot water so you don't burn your fingers. They also have the jar tongs that wr_ranch mentioned. Good luck.

Tate


----------



## McIII (Jun 20, 2007)

*Water level when boiling*

I guess my question on the water bath is how far below the top of the jar should your water level be when boiling?


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

water bath should cover the jars.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

We never completely cover the jars, but that us. Usually we stay within a half inch from the top of the jar.


----------



## McIII (Jun 20, 2007)

*Thank You All*

Thank you all for your information. I did not mean to sound dense, but I am not afraid to ask a question if I don't know. You all have been very helpfull. Now, those jalapenos better watch out. Here I go!


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

That's how we all learn, McIII. The folks here are great at sharing info, experience & recipes. Petty soon you'll be canning alot more than just peppers... it's nice to have total control over your food supply. Good Luck!!!


----------



## RiverRat1962 (Mar 23, 2009)

This guy has a good how to video on pickling. In the vid he puts up some jars of pickled beets. The recipes will differ from one kind of veggie to another and also according to taste. This guy does it the same way my Grampa and granny did it. Its the same way I do it. 
Pickling Beets - January 2010 - Growing a Vegetable Garden

http://www.youtube.com/user/webcajun#p/u/8/NJTWeWXkwak

He has some good vids on canning vegetables as well.

Last year I used a "bread and butter" pickle recipe to put up some jalapenos. They were excellent.


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

there is a lady on our deer lease that uses basically same recipe as listed. but puts a couple cloves of garlic and sugar in them to give them a sweet taste like bread and butter pickles, will see if she will part with the recipe and post up later


----------



## HAIRCUTTER (Aug 2, 2006)

RiverRat1962 ,thanks for the link.This guy is great.
R.E.B.


----------



## RiverRat1962 (Mar 23, 2009)

HAIRCUTTER said:


> RiverRat1962 ,thanks for the link.This guy is great.
> R.E.B.


Yep, he's an ol' coonazz from south Louisiana I watch all his videos, lots of experience and he is very wise about the veggie garden, cooks a mean pot of gumbo (without okra) and I get a kick out of them dogs LOL

Ever see a dog eat fresh dug taters? Watch this..


----------



## gp2394 (Jul 1, 2008)

If you can alot, buy a canner. It makes the job much easier & safer. Yes, completely cover the jars. I like the first recipe but I put a little onion (10%) and cut carrots (5%) in it as well.


----------

